# Bitte speichert euch diesen Link für den Winter 2011 / 2012 ab,.....



## herbi (2. Feb. 2011)

Servus Teichfreunde,...

damit weniger Fische im Koihimmel ankommen,...den dort stehen sie momentan Schlange,....


https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/29473

Soll keine Eigenwerbung sein,....nur Ratschläge die gerne erweitert werden können,....!


*Aber auch diesen Link kurz vor Beginn der neuen Saison 2011 speichern,....OK ?*

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/25898/?q=EMS


Uuubs schon wieder eine Eigenwerbung,....

*
Aber etz hab ich noch einen,....*

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/forums/72/


Bitte setzt solche Links auf euere Lesezeichenliste,...dann findet ihr sie gleich wieder,..und euere Teichbewohner haben vielleicht mehr Chancen zum Überleben,...


----------

